# Patent: Tamron 10-24 f/3.5-4.5 VC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2016)

```
The optical  formula patents keep on coming from Tamron ahead of multiple Photokina announcements next month. This time it’s a 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 for APS-C sized sensors.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2016-126280</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2016.7.11</li>
<li>Filing date 2015.1.8</li>
<li>f 10.303 15.199 23.483</li>
<li>FNO = 3.6 -. 4.1 – 4.6</li>
<li>2ω = 111.70 – 86.59 – 62.07</li>
<li>Negative positive and negative positive</li>
<li>Anti-vibration (third group)</li>
<li>Inner focus (rear group of the first group)</li>
</ul>
<p>It’s looking like a busy fall for Tamron, and we’re hoping for the same from Sigma.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## MintChocs (Jul 30, 2016)

I wonder what price it will retail at. I bought my canon 10-18 for £150. Slower lens but it has IS so this lens looks like it could be a hot seller if the price is right.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 30, 2016)

This is relevant to my interests. Interesting to see how the price and optical quality will compare to Canon's equivalent (which, of course, doesn't have IS). I'd like to upgrade from my Sigma 10-20/4-5.6 at some point which, while has given me lots of great pictures, isn't the sharpest and fastest lens ever. Of course, there's always the Tokina f/2.8...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 30, 2016)

I also look for a very good replacement for my Sigma 10-20mm.

I could buy the Tokina 11-16mm or 11-20mm, but chromatic aberration is too high for my taste. Even the Canon 10-22mm is weak in this direction, and the 10-18mm has very high vignette at F4.5.

The Sigma 8-16mm seems the best in its class, but vignettes still bother me at F4.5.


----------



## FECHariot (Jul 30, 2016)

I was hoping for a crop version of the 15-30/2.8 VC like say a 9-18 or 10-20/2.8 VC. This would save me money from having to upgrade to full frame and still give me an all purpose UWA that was also good for astro and had good coma performance.

I don't think many of those people who already have an UWA lens on crop are going to be upgrading their existing UWA just to get stabilization. The existing UWA lenses with the exception of the Tamron 10-24 are all pretty good in sharpness. What they all don't have is a fast aperture and that with stabilization would be more likely to get people to upgrade. The only fast options are from Tokina and then you have the crap clutch focus, noisy focusing motor, and poor flare performance.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 30, 2016)

FECHariot said:


> I was hoping for a crop version of the 15-30/2.8 VC like say a 9-18 or 10-20/2.8 VC. This would save me money from having to upgrade to full frame and still give me an all purpose UWA that was also good for astro and had good coma performance.
> 
> I don't think many of those people who already have an UWA lens on crop are going to be upgrading their existing UWA just to get stabilization. The existing UWA lenses with the exception of the Tamron 10-24 are all pretty good in sharpness. What they all don't have is a fast aperture and that with stabilization would be more likely to get people to upgrade. The only fast options are from Tokina and then you have the crap clutch focus, noisy focusing motor, and poor flare performance.


I would prefer a zoom 9-18mm F2.8-4 with low distortion, low coma, and well controlled chromatic aberration, without Image Stabilizer.


----------



## FECHariot (Jul 30, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> FECHariot said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping for a crop version of the 15-30/2.8 VC like say a 9-18 or 10-20/2.8 VC. This would save me money from having to upgrade to full frame and still give me an all purpose UWA that was also good for astro and had good coma performance.
> ...


If someone released that lens, I would buy it even without stabilization but I'd prefer if it did have it.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jul 30, 2016)

FECHariot said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > FECHariot said:
> ...


That would be sweet, but I kind of get the impression that they expect people to just pony up for a full frame camera and lenses if they want wide speed.


----------



## FECHariot (Jul 30, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> That would be sweet, but I kind of get the impression that they expect people to just pony up for a full frame camera and lenses if they want wide speed.



Clearly that is Canon's world view, but with Sigma putting out the 18-35 and 50-100 along with Tokina putting out the 14-20, it would seem their view is different. I was hoping Tamron would fall into the latter camp rather than the former.


----------



## TeT (Jul 31, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I also look for a very good replacement for my Sigma 10-20mm.
> 
> I could buy the Tokina 11-16mm or 11-20mm, but chromatic aberration is too high for my taste. Even the Canon 10-22mm is weak in this direction, and the 10-18mm has very high vignette at F4.5.
> 
> The Sigma 8-16mm seems the best in its class, but vignettes still bother me at F4.5.



The 8-16 is awesome, using it at f8 or 9 mostly, so vig is less of an issue for me...


----------



## Kwwund (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't have any experience with Tamron's vibration control. How many stops of improvement does Tamron typically achieve, and how does it compare with Canon's image stabilization?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 31, 2016)

Kwwund said:


> I don't have any experience with Tamron's vibration control. How many stops of improvement does Tamron typically achieve, and how does it compare with Canon's image stabilization?


For still photos, VC seems to work well in the new Tamron lenses.

Some people complain that the Vibration Compensation lenses gives "jumps" to correct the motion in video. This can be avoided by using the tap-in console (which is sold separately from the lens) and change the VC mode with your software.

I also saw reports saying that the VC on, makes the AF slightly slower than when off.


----------



## Wizardly (Aug 1, 2016)

I for one am more eager to see the 9-18mm working examples put into production.


----------



## FramerMCB (Aug 1, 2016)

Kwwund said:


> I don't have any experience with Tamron's vibration control. How many stops of improvement does Tamron typically achieve, and how does it compare with Canon's image stabilization?



It compares quite well to Canon's IS. I don't have personal experience mind-you, but based on reviews from Dustin Abbott; check out his site: <http://dustinabbott.net/> 
And Bryan Carnathan over at TDP <http://the-digital-picture.com>
Both have good things to say about Tamron's VC and in fact Dustin has the newer version of Tamron's 70-200mm f2.8 VC (about 4 years old now) and their highly touted 15-30mm f2.8 VC.


----------



## FramerMCB (Aug 1, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> Kwwund said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any experience with Tamron's vibration control. How many stops of improvement does Tamron typically achieve, and how does it compare with Canon's image stabilization?
> ...



I should note that, there is some truth to Tamron lenses autofocus speed being affected by their VC. But if you are in a situation where you don't need the VC, just turn it off.


----------



## FECHariot (Sep 1, 2016)

I was hoping Tamron would announce this and the 9-18 at Photokina. With them announcing the new 150-600 and not these, I wonder if that's all for now or if there is more coming.


----------

